# Early Warning System



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

For as long as I've communicated with anyone about preparedness a top reason was dollar, economic, societal / political collapse in the United States. I wrap them together here for one would like cause the others. So I constantly look for news of notes about potential problems. 

For example I recently noted the launch of BRICs a central bank for Brazil, Russia, India, and China and some smaller players like South Africa. I also noted a link giving us info about US corps doing business in foreign currencies at record levels to history and while the percentage of transactions is very small the number tripled as I recall. 

I look to sites like this, and I avoid hysterics of zero hedge and shtfplan.com because I've often found their antics just pushing silver, gold or other products. I hope others will post reality based links here on stories for it's like a plague / outbreak to me. It happens slowly at first, grows, and then pretty much destroys plenty.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

yeah well people need to survive, its a world of controlled enterprise for most people. Preppers and Farmers are probably some of the few non homeless people other than the rich owners to be self supporting.

I think we are realizing that things are reaching an ending point, the question is really how far off it is.

It is very stable on this side of the world but other area of the world are getting hit. Even europe is experiencing periodic chaos in its fringes.

Prepping is about building up survival savings, not in cash alone, but in what is needed to actually survive. The whole how many days do you have thing from doomsday preppers is a good example of this.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Diversification is no doubt the key to a quality of life after. I'm more interested in hearing how people predict it, or simply see it happening. The two points I mentioned may be 1 ingredient in a hundred, or even a thousand. QE may have been such an ingredient, as was TARPs etc. I'm just curious what others think, see, and observe.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

There is no doubt globally we are experiencing profound changes. Additionally operator level jobs are being performed by robots or are extremely mechanized. Only the most basic of jobs or jobs with focus technical skills are growing. The exception is health care hands on jobs.

I am seeing changes. Some seem to me foolish others the result of the growth of third world middle class.

These changes not reversible. They need not be destructive but they will be for those unwilling to change. That is the splinter among conservatives.

There has never been a greater time for middle class US citizens to capitalize ion capitalism but that is not going to happen collecting a pile of PMs. PMs have become a fad like like bell bottom pants. Yes they will continue to have value buy not hold value. Just ask the guy that cashed out a 401K to buy silver at $30 plus.


----------



## SecTec21 (Jul 27, 2013)

Steve Forbes just wrote a book that I think goes to the heart of what you are looking for. It is titled, "Money: How The Destruction Of The Dollar Threatens The Global Economy - And What We Can Do About It." 

This book may give you the early warning signs you're looking for.


----------

